
Andrew Chen: 10% discount for CommunityNext viral marketing conference, effective for 24 hours - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/07/10-discount-for.html
======
crxnamja
sweet. i am going=)

